# Hi, another new member



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

Just saying hello, here's my ride :eeps:





































While we're at it, this is my dog, he's much cooler than any car here


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

just say :nono: to X-posting

 

j/k Cabby. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

Didn't know you were so heavy into the fest, 7,000+ posts :yikes: 

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Cabby said:


> *Didn't know you were so heavy into the fest, 7,000+ posts :yikes:
> 
> :thumbup: *


:dunno:

it's a fun place to hang out and shoot the breeze 

:drink: :drink:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey Cabby!
Welcome to Bimmerfest 
Hang around, I think you'll like it


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*another new member*

well - this is starting to look better each day - very cool - bring your friends


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: another new member*



shep01 said:


> *well - this is starting to look better each day - very cool - bring your friends *


you bring Medina at it'll be all over 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: another new member*



atyclb said:


> *you bring Medina at it'll be all over
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: *


Ahem, I believe what you meant to say was jet dogg


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Welcome Cabby & Jet to the 'Fest....great place to hang out.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: another new member*



Jet said:


> *Ahem, I believe what you meant to say was jet dogg *


oh ah..yeah..I meant, um...

Jet, dog!

So you don't even have an M3 yet?!?!

(or do you)


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

*Its over....ha.*

How do you put multiple images in one post...


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*ah damn*

you guys went and did it now. This summer aty the man


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Its over....ha.*



SteveMedina said:


> *How do you put multiple images in one post... *


you can't upload multiple images directly from your HD in one post, but if you just want to link to a url, just click on the IMG tab between the subject box and the reply box. works just like roadfly


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*are we going to be able to attend*

bimmerfest? Do we need pre-sale, registrations or what just to attend?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: are we going to be able to attend*



Jet said:


> *bimmerfest? Do we need pre-sale, registrations or what just to attend? *


there is/was a registration that was supposedly closed, but you can still register, or you can just try and show up early.

Check out this thread..link to registration is in Jon's first post.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24084&highlight=registration


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Is Stone Walk bringing his Avus Blue M3 to Bimmerfest?
:dunno: 

I loved that car...

Welcome to The 'Fest Cabby!


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

New here too thanks to Steve M...I'm [email protected] on the roadfly board, and glowrider on the bmwm5.com board (moderator over there)...

Here's a couple of my ride

































My '01 996 C2 with full Aerokit and a pre-mod, pre-cool(er) license plate M3

More pics in my gallery at www.fun-times.net


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Whoa!

Welcome!!!


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks, I'll have to post some of the X5 and S500 too...Also the Harley Custom Cruiser!


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*jon*

sorry, don't mean to thread jack. I checked to see if I could reach you in private but alas there were no means available due to your popularity! I was planning on going to b'fest with friends, is it too late?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well...

You know, it's pretty obvious to me that no matter what, 
or how we do this, Bimmerfest is going to be packed this year. 
No doubt, we are not going to have enough room for everyone 
to park on the lot - whether registered, or not... We are going 
to try to make more room than last year, but we are also
going to have more vendors present. 

Through word of mouth, this thing has grown so much - just almost beyond our control...


----------

